# Vorbau nachträglich erhöhen!ß



## peterpwn (13. November 2013)

Hi, hab noch nicht soviel am Rad geschraubt und ne ziemliche Anfängerfrage. Hab durch Suchfunktion nichts gefunden oder falsch gesucht.

Ich möchte den Lenker / Vorbau / Steuersatz bei meinem Radon Slide 125 7.1. SL (Syntace Steuersatz) etwas höher haben, da ich bei höchster Satteleinstellung doch sehr geneigt "liege" und das auf Dauer auf den Rücken geht.

Was muss ich da besorgen (muss halt alles bestellen - hier is kein vernünftiger Fahrradshop  ) ?

-Spacer
-ne längere Schraube (die, welche von oben reingeschraubt wird)?
-ne neue "Kralle?!"

Geht mein Vorhaben überhaupt ? Oder ist die Gabel, einmal gekürzt nun zu kurz ?
Ich stell mir das so vor, dass ich den Steuersatz abschraube, Spacer drunterlege, wieder draufschraube und fertig ist...
Richtig ?

Danke


----------



## flyingcruiser (13. November 2013)

Spacer bringen dir nichts, da der  Gabelschaft die Höhe begrenzt. Was du brauchst ist ein anderer Vorbau und oder ein anderer Lenker. Probehalber kannst du einen verstellbaren montieren um mit dem Winkell des Vorbaus zu experimentieren. Ansonsten einen kürzeren Vorbau probieren oder einen Lenker mit Rise montieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --- (13. November 2013)

peterpwn schrieb:


> Ich stell mir das so vor, dass ich den Steuersatz abschraube, Spacer drunterlege, wieder draufschraube und fertig ist...
> Richtig ?



Das geht nur so lange wie der Gabelschaft lang ist. Der Vorbau hat eine Mindestklemmhöhe. Die Oberkante des Gabelschafts darf niemals die Mitte der oberen Klemmschraube des Vorbaus unterschreiten.

Du könntest dir aber einen steileren Vorbau holen und/oder einen Lenker mit mehr Rise. Mit einem kürzeren Vorbau kommst du ebenfalls in eine etwas aufrechtere Position.


----------



## Balkon Klaus (13. November 2013)

Du könntest versuchen, den Vorbau um 180 Grad zu drehen (wenn der nicht von Haus aus schon nach oben zeigt)


----------



## garbel (13. November 2013)

Wenn Spacer nicht mehr gehen, dann bleibt dir nur ein Vorbau mit mehr Winkel oder ein Lenker mit mehr Rise.


----------



## peterpwn (13. November 2013)

hmmm, ok. hatte ich schon befürchtet, dass der Gabelschaft dann zu kurz wird  Mist. Naja werd ich mal die genannten Optionen durchchecken / mir was überlegen. Danke für die schnellen und netten Antworten


----------



## Duc851 (13. November 2013)

Hast du über dem Vorbau noch Spacer? Wenn ja pack sie drunter.
Du kannst den Vorbau so weit unterspacern, dass der Gabelschaft auf Höhe der oberen Klemmschraube endet.


----------



## Dice8 (13. November 2013)

Das klappt nur mit einem anderen Vorbau und/oder Lenker.
Bei meinem Nerve war mir der 90mm Vorbau auch irgendwann zu lang. Habe den dann gegen einen 45mm Vorbau getauscht und direkt einen breiteren Lenker mit mehr Rise montiert.









Fährt sich bergab auch viel agiler


----------



## peterpwn (13. November 2013)

Hab den Syntace F149, welcher schon n bisschen nach oben geht. könnt ihr mal n passenden Vorbau posten der noch steiler ist ?
Lenker tauschen würd ich ungern. Müssen auch nur n paar cm sein.
Und so verstellbare Vorbaus taugen was ? http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k445/a72309/ergotec-swell-r-eco.html Der syntace ist halt aus einem Stück und kostet 109 EUR, der gepostete nur 29. macht mich n bisschen skeptuisch


----------



## flyingcruiser (13. November 2013)

die verstellbaren würde ich nur fahren, bis ich die passenden Maße gefunden habe. Die verstellbaren sind oft schwer und weniger stabil.


----------



## garbel (13. November 2013)

Es gibt Vorbauten mit 17° und mit 30° Winkel, einfach mal bischen suchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3idoronyh (14. November 2013)




----------



## 3idoronyh (14. November 2013)

Procraft 35 Grad! Gibt's bis 180mm/35 Grad!


----------



## peterpwn (14. November 2013)

jo, so will ich das sehen. am besten mit link !!!  oder noch besser: was würdet ihr machen ?! kostengüntig vs effizient/vernünftig.. haut raus 
discuss / danke


----------



## flyingcruiser (14. November 2013)

Wer 180mm/35° fahren muss sollte seine Rahmenwahl überdenken.


----------



## Wilddieb (14. November 2013)

Ausserdem sind übertrieben lange Vorabauten völlig kontraproduktiv. So gelangt man an Höhe, aber gleichzeitig geht der Lenker weiter nach vorne wodurch man sich wieder nach vorne lehnt und das Lenkgefühl wird auch völlig verändert.

Günstig und weit effektiver ist a schon ein Ahead Aufsatz:





Auch wenn für den MTB Einsatz weniger geeignet wegen der Stabilität. Für MTB empfehle ich einen möglichst kurzen Vorbau in Verbindung mit einem Lenker mit maximal Rise. Kostet halt mehr und ist aufwändig.
Immer zu beachten ist die Länge der Kabel und Leitungen!


----------



## peterpwn (14. November 2013)

Ahjoa, heute beim Fahren mal n bisschen über die ganzen Vorschläge etc nachgedacht. Werd mir jetzt wie Dice8 oben gepostet erstmal einfach nen kürzeren Vorbau holen. Ich glaube das reicht schon, um etwas komfortabler zu sitzen. Die Rückenschmerzen / ermüdung treten erst so ab 90 Min auf von daher sollte ne minimale Veränderung schon reichen.  Habe allerdings ein wenig Angst wegen der Beinfreiheit in Kurven mit dem kleineren Vorbau. Bin halt 1,98m auf nem 22" Rahmen - aber sollte noch passen. Und wenn das alles noch nicht reicht, wird halt n Rise Lenker dazugeholt und mit dem neuen und alten Vorbau experimentiert.
Denke das n solide Lösung. Danke an alle!

Achja hab mal gemessen: Sattelhöhe ~112cm. Lenkerhöhe ~105-106cm. Is das n normaler Wert oder zu krass ? Marathon-Trail-(und n bisschen All Mountain vllt) Fully


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## garbel (14. November 2013)

peterpwn schrieb:


> Achja hab mal gemessen: Sattelhöhe ~112cm. Lenkerhöhe ~105-106cm. Is das n normaler Wert oder zu krass ? Marathon-Trail-(und n bisschen All Mountain vllt) Fully



Das ist individuell sehr verschieden, aber um die 6 cm Sattelüberhöhung ist völlig in Ordnung.


----------



## bronks (14. November 2013)

peterpwn schrieb:


> ... Achja hab mal gemessen: Sattelhöhe ~112cm ...


Bist Du Dir sicher, daß die Sitzhöhe so paßt? Ein paar mm zu weit oben, dann hast Du Bewegung in der Hüfte und Schmerzen im Rücken. Dank der üblich verbauten 175er Kurzstummelkurbeln ist die Einstellerei ziemlich empfindlich, wenn man ein bissl auf Leistung fährt. Mit einer 180er Kurbel würdest Du den Sattel und Schwerpunkt etwa 8 mm weiter runter bekommen.

Die 6 cm Überhöhung sind, bei unserer Körpergröße üblich.


----------



## peterpwn (14. November 2013)

dachte immer, sattel so hoch wie möglich. hatte ihn sogar mal noch höher. Aber dann kam ich kaum mehr mit den füßen an den boden. Hab ihn seit heute etwas runter (das sind die 112cm) und war wesentlich angenehmer. wieder was gelernt. vllt noch 1-2 cm tiefer stellen? im gelände ist ja n tiefer Sattel sowieso vorteilhaft.
ist jetzt auf der sattelstützenskala genau 5/10


----------



## CubeFan1998 (14. November 2013)

Bergab ist es besser wenn der Sattel unten ist bergauf hast du dann zu wenig kraft 

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## Wilddieb (14. November 2013)

Die richtige Sattelhöhe kann man ermitteln in dem man mit der Ferse auf das Pedal steht und die Kurbel auf der Seite senkrecht nach Unten richtet. Wenn man ein durchgestrecktes Bein hat, dann ergibt das eine leichte Beuge im Knie wenn man mit dem Ballen auftritt. Dann ist man schon sehr nahe dran, kann aber je nach Schuhgrösse und Schenkelverhältnis variieren.

Beim normalem durchtreten sollte man ganz entspannt sitzen können, ohne die Hüfte hin und her bewegen zu müssen wie bronks schon erwähnte. Oder "Auf den Zehenspitzen" zu fahren.

Mit dem Abstehen auf dem Boden hat das nichts zu tun. Bei meine Rädern kann ich ohne das Rad zu kippen, (Oder die Variostütze beim MTB abzusenken) fast gar nicht mehr abstehen.

Um die Position zu ermitteln müsstest du dich entweder anner Wand abstützen oder besser jemanden dazuholen der dir das Rad stützt währenddem zu sitzt. 

Wenn die Sattelhöhe dann mal passt, mach ne Markierung rein, dann findest du sofort die Position wieder, falls du für eine Bergabfahrt mal den Sattel verstellt hast, oder dein Bike beim Mechaniker war. 

Sie Sattelneigung kann übrigens auch Auswirkungen haben. Wenn der zu sehr nach Vorne geneigt ist, dann drückt es dich permanent nach Vorne und das kann auch Probleme bereiten.


----------



## aquanaut96 (14. November 2013)

Da fahr ich ja an meinem Slide 150 mit mehr Überhöhung. Der Wert ist völlig ok. Das ist ja schließlich kein Holland-Rad.


----------

